# Whats the height and weight requirement for females in the CF?



## future94 (21 Sep 2009)

I am 15 years old female highschool student hoping to join The CF in the future hopefully . Currently I am having doubt about my height, will I be able to enlist when I am 4'11 and weight  around like 95lbs ? whats the requirement for females in the army? 
okay thnx guys for your informations!! ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Sep 2009)

I don't know and I'm not going to go look for you, but check this page (and the ones around it). Almost every question ever asked about joining has been answered. It (the Recruiting pages) is a huge and valuable resource.

I'm not going to admonish you about using the search feature but we do have one, it works, and it is available to everyone.

Welcome aboard. I hope you find what you need; I hope you find other things of interest and utility here.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Sep 2009)

My sister joined years ago and she was only 4'10".

Also, you are only 15 years old.  While I doubt you may get any taller, you will probably gain a bit more weight.  I went through basic training at 105 lbs.


----------



## TCBF (21 Sep 2009)

- You might grow taller. Check the link:

http://www.teengrowth.com/index.cfm?action=growth&type=height


----------



## X-mo-1979 (21 Sep 2009)

I dont think there is a minimal height at all.Which brings the question (And I'm actually serious)has anyone seen a midget in the army?Like a actual little person?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Sep 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> I dont think there is a minimal height at all.Which brings the question (And I'm actually serious)*has anyone seen a midget in the army?*Like a actual little person?



Just the 'mental' type


----------



## Steve_D (21 Sep 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Just the 'mental' type



 :rofl:


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Sep 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> I dont think there is a minimal height at all.Which brings the question (And I'm actually serious)has anyone seen a midget in the army?Like a actual little person?



No because they have to be able to performs certain tasks (e.g. firing a weapon, etc).

Direct quote from link below:



> THE DEFENCE OF BONA FIDE OCCUPATIONAL REQUIREMENT
> 
> The Armed Forces submit that the height standard is a BFOR because any applicant who failed to meet the standard would in many circumstances be inefficient as a soldier and a danger to himself and others.



According to this Human Rights case, the height requirement was 152 cm.  Not sure if that still stands.

Edit to add:  Good one, recceguy!!


----------



## Lavitz (21 Sep 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Just the 'mental' type



Haha! Nice. 

Since they were actually serious about the question, I'll give a serious answer: An actual little person would not be able to do the obstacle/confidence courses and wouldn't be as useful as a normal-height person would in CF occupations/trades, and they probably wouldn't even bother asking as they probably assume that they wouldn't be allowed to join.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (21 Sep 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No because they have to be able to performs certain tasks (e.g. firing a weapon, etc).
> 
> Direct quote from link below:
> 
> ...



Hey moe
Your sister was 4'10"...152 cm=..... ;D

Mental midget...shoulda seen that coming lol.

I can't see the army keeping midgets out for a obstacle course.Now the 13km might be a bit of a pain at 3 foot.


----------



## medicineman (21 Sep 2009)

There used to be a height restriction until about 1987 IIRC - 5'4" for men and 5' even for women I seem to remember.  That was done away with.  However, most "little people" would be unfit service simply because many people with achondroplagia (dwarfism) have alot of medical and orthopedic problems that would preclude military service.  A young guy I was in Basic with was about 5Ft frig all - I heard he didn't make it through Battle School because the rucksack was too big for him and it caused a nasty injury when he overballanced, fell and broke both knee caps on an ice covered lake.  He was medically released as a result.

MM


----------



## TCBF (22 Sep 2009)

medicineman said:
			
		

> ...  He was medically released as a result.
> 
> MM



- No doubt at a great and continual cost to the taxpayers.


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2009)

4'10" --- 4'11" 

6426 ... We even have stocked uniforms (& boots) these days to fit you tiny (piss me off/make me jealous) types!!

No worries.


----------



## ajp (22 Sep 2009)

I know one Pte that was 4'9 and couldn't reach the pedals on ANY CF Green Fleet Veh.  She is off to another trade as she was Armd and would have needed to at least reach the pedals.  Tough as nails though.  Would have been a good Trooper had she been given the opportunity.


----------



## mariomike (22 Sep 2009)

It's a Human Rights issue that affects every employer:
http://www.ohrc.on.ca/en/resources/Policies/PolicyHtWt?page=PolicyHtWt-Contents.html


----------



## BlueJingo (22 Sep 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> 6426 ... We even have stocked uniforms (& boots) these days to fit you tiny (piss me off/make me jealous) types!!



Wow... i had to take another gander at my own size just to understand how small......WOW that is tiny!


----------



## CountDC (22 Sep 2009)

ajp said:
			
		

> I know one Pte that was 4'9 and couldn't reach the pedals on ANY CF Green Fleet Veh.  She is off to another trade as she was Armd and would have needed to at least reach the pedals.  Tough as nails though.  Would have been a good Trooper had she been given the opportunity.



There you go - according to the LPA we may have at least one little person in the military.  Quote from the LPA site:

Little People of America (LPA) defines dwarfism as a medical or genetic condition that usually results in an adult height of 4'10" or shorter, among both men and women, although in some cases a person with a dwarfing condition may be slightly taller than that.The average height of an adult with dwarfism is 4’0, but typical heights range from 2’8 to 4’8.


----------



## armyvern (22 Sep 2009)

CountDC said:
			
		

> There you go - according to the LPA we may have at least one little person in the military.  Quote from the LPA site:
> 
> Little People of America (LPA) defines dwarfism as a medical or genetic condition that usually results in an adult height of 4'10" or shorter, among both men and women, although in some cases a person with a dwarfing condition may be slightly taller than that.The average height of an adult with dwarfism is 4’0, but typical heights range from 2’8 to 4’8.



But dwarves are not built "proportionately" - midgets are tiny too, but their bodies are proportional; not so the case with dwarfism.


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Sep 2009)

My sister may have only been 4'10'' but she didn't suffer from dwarfism.  Just "short" genes!!


----------



## CountDC (29 Sep 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> But dwarves are not built "proportionately" - midgets are tiny too, but their bodies are proportional; not so the case with dwarfism.




Midget is now classified as a derogatory word for a type of dwarfism.

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_g2601/is_0010/ai_2601001064/?tag=content;col1
Pituitary dwarfism is a condition of growth retardation in which patients are very short, but have normal body proportions.

There are I believe over 200 types of dwarfism.


----------

